# Handel Messiah, Haim, new Warner Classics/Erato recording--specific question



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello,

Seems like this recording could be promising. Does anyone know how I can find out if the aria "Why Do the Nations" is the long version or short version? Or if you have the recording to let me know? Thanks!

Bill


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

billeames said:


> ...is the aria "Why Do the Nations" is the long version or short version?


The long version, given a fine rendition by Christopher Purves. I'm not entirely convinced by his dropping down to a low D (?) on the last-but-one syllable of the aria, but at least it's different!

Overall, I'm really enjoying the whole recording - soloists, choir and orchestra are very good indeed, and Emmanuelle Haïm's direction is spirited and nuanced in equal measure.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the very helpful comment. I placed an order for it. I have high hopes for it. I have had a very few bad ones, many good ones, and a few outstanding ones. To be outstanding requires quite an effort. Thanks. 

Bill


----------

